# Going to go look at a dog tomorrow



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Well, it's been a little over 3 weeks since Yuki passed away. I still miss him so much, but I know it's time to move forward. Willow has taken the loss *very* hard and is longing for a friend, so I allowed myself to take a look at Petfinder again over the weekend. 

I was looking for a Husky or a Husky mix, and I came across the most adorable Husky/Shepherd boy! He is about 2 years old, and just looks like a darker/more sabled version of Willow. His face structure and expression look exactly the same. He also looks a little beefier/more sturdy (whereas Willow is more elegant and graceful), but he is a boy, after all! 

His name is Juno, but he will likely be renamed if I decide to take him home. I just can't think of Juno as a boy's name after the movie. :grin

I called the shelter today and talked to the rescue coordinator for a bit. We really hit it off and she thinks I'd be a great match for this boy. His personality sounds like exactly what I was looking for - social butterfly, high-energy (awesome - he will be scootering with me and Willow, after all) fun-loving, lacking some manners but nothing a few obedience classes won't fix.  I'm going to go see/evaluate him tomorrow, and take Willow along. He's about 2 hours south of me.

In the meantime, here are 2 pics of him from the shelter. The resemblance to Willow in the face structure is uncanny!


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

He is beautiful!! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous! Good luck, I hope things work out tomorrow!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awww, I bet Willow really is missing her friend  I hope everything works out well tomorrow. Juno looks beautiful! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Very handsome. Can't wait to hear if it works out for you.


----------



## Misti (Feb 3, 2009)

He looks beautiful! Good luck, hope everything works out!


----------

